# Canon PowerShot A2300 at 5.3k



## mitraark (Feb 20, 2013)

Cameras :: Point & Shoot :: Canon PowerShot A2300 Point & Shoot - ShopClues.com:


Is this a good deal ? Around Rs 5270.

Rs 6300 elsewhere in Flipkart.

If i want to buy a decent point and shoot camera with easy handling and other good specs ( really don't know much about cameras  ), is this a good buy ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Cameras :: Point & Shoot :: Canon PowerShot A2300 Point & Shoot - ShopClues.com:
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal ? Around Rs 5270.
> ...


Your max budget?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 21, 2013)

6k maybe. I wasn't really looking forward to buying a camera, thought maybe gift one to my mother in May. Saw  this deal today and thought of buying now.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

mitraark said:


> 6k maybe. I wasn't really looking forward to buying a camera, thought maybe gift one to my mother in May. Saw  this deal today and thought of buying now.


In that case, go for it.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 21, 2013)

I came across this camera in Flipkart, now i have to rethink my budget.

Canon PowerShot SX150 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

mitraark said:


> I came across this camera in Flipkart, now i have to rethink my budget.
> 
> Canon PowerShot SX150 IS Point & Shoot - Canon: Flipkart.com


Its a great cam, probably the best at 8k, I didn't suggest it as you said your budget was 6k.

PS: New Canon Powershot SX150 IS 14.1MP 12X Zoom + 4GB Card + Case+Battery+Charger | eBay


----------



## mitraark (Feb 21, 2013)

That's a whole 1k less ! I'll try the shops to see the market price, then finalize.


----------

